# OMG I fixed it!



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

For you guys who don't know, I am not techy at all (It's why I nabbed and married Kouma  ) Heck LEDs scared the hell out of me.

Anyways, I bought a skull fogger a few years ago in a group buy Vlad did. Unfortunately it stopped working the first night I used it. I decided to hang onto it and use it at least for a skull if for some reason there was no hope for it.

After Halloween I packed it away and figured I would get to it eventually. Well I ended up moving to CA with Kouma and ended up leaving it behind in storage in GA. 

Kouma and I just got back from a road trip to get the rest of my stuff and see my family. After unpacking I sat the fogger aside so Kouma could tear it apart and see if there was some hope for it. Well Kouma was taking too long on fixing it so I decided to tear it apart and see what was wrong. It appears it was clogged and/or the timer was bad. I did hear a noise (like air) when I unhooked the pump. 

I plugged it up after putting it back together and it's working fine now. I'm so proud of me  Now all I need to do is keep Kouma out of this thread so he doesn't start making me do more techy stuff.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Too late. Go prep some of those IR sensors to couple the try-me buttons on your witches so they don't all go off at once


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Arrrgggghhhh my eyes!!!!

You know there's no way I can do that.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good for you Teary! But you should know there are no secrets from our spouses on the forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Way to go Teary! I can't tell you the amount of things I've learned here and at the Make and Takes that I end up shocked that I actually can do - and that just gives me more courage to try other things I didn't think I could do. And you're right - no secrets from spouses here :|


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You go, girl!

Spooky1 says one of the reasons he knew I was "the one" was because I fix things myself (I think the specific incident that clinched it was the sight of me working on a little metal fan I'd gotten at a yard sale). I also change the oil on my car myself. What more can a man want in a woman?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, I don't know why so many techy things intimidate me. I am not afraid to change parts in a computer, work on cars, or tear apart a vacuum or something to clean them. When it comes to messing with stuff that I have never tinkered with I freak. It's seem so silly LEDs make me nervous yet I have no problem making a FCG.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I also change the oil on my car myself. What more can a man want in a woman?


Marry me! lol


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

TearyThunder said:


> Thanks guys, I don't know why so many techy things intimidate me. I am not afraid to change parts in a computer, work on cars, or tear apart a vacuum or something to clean them. When it comes to messing with stuff that I have never tinkered with I freak. It's seem so silly LEDs make me nervous yet I have no problem making a FCG.


Seriously, I don't think this 'fear' is genetic - I think it's due to the society we grow up in. My sister has always been like a boy in that she is right into the mucky stuff - she's helped me change gearboxes and rebuild engines, is better than me in electronics and computing (she can program in assembler)and she has a BSc and PhD in high energy physics.

Makes me feel quite girly at times.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Marry me! lol


Wow, a proposal at the age of 55! I still got it:googly:

How very sweet of you, Fritz, but I am already committed - or should be? (figured I'd say it before someone else did):jol:


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Wow, a proposal at the age of 55! I still got it:googly:
> 
> How very sweet of you, Fritz, but I am already committed - or should be? (figured I'd say it before someone else did):jol:


Heck so am I - married for 27 years but I know a find when I see one! lol

And you aren't that much older than me anyway - I celebrate my 5th decade next year.

Actually my wife is a saint - she does occasionally complain about the amount I spend on Halloween but she still doesn't stop me.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Heck so am I - married for 27 years but I know a find when I see one! lol
> 
> And you aren't that much older than me anyway - I celebrate my 5th decade next year.
> 
> Actually my wife is a saint - she does occasionally complain about the amount I spend on Halloween but she still doesn't stop me.


I hear you brother, my wife normally rolls her eyes when I talk about Halloween but for the most part she leaves me alone. The kids dig it though they are already arguing over who is going to control the skeleton king / queen digital puppet.

Roxy age is just a dimension of the mind. It is what we do with the time that is given to us that defines us as a person.

Great Job Teary!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess I need to pay more attention to some posts. Strange men proposing to my Roxy! I'll fight to the death to keep her.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh no Fritz now you did it - now you and Spooky1 will be having a duel.:devil:


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Broomsticks at dawn Sah!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, no fighting on Teary's thread!:googly:


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey, I don't mind the fighting as long as it's done in Jello, Pudding, Mud, Etc


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Prefer peanut butter myself - it's more fun to lick out of the crevices!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It will have to be peanut butter flavored pudding so Teary will say it's okay


----------

